# How much time can therapy last?



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

This month...3 years ago I started my therapy, 3 years with my psichologist, is too much time? 
There are some good progress, still depressed and hopeless, but not in the same way, I have better comunication with girls, I see life better and I don't have "bad thoughts" anymore, but are 3 years normal?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I think that's a question you're therapist would be better able to answer than anyone here... Admittedly I'm about to make a bit of an assumption, but from the tone of your post it sounds like maybe your progress has hit a little bit of a plateau? If this is the case you could try a few sessions with a new therapist to see if a new perspective is what you need... Can always go back to this therapist if you find that seeing a new therapist isn't beneficial... Sound like it's worth a shot?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wouldn't put a time table on therapy. Some people are in therapy for many years. As far seeing the same therapist, idk. I guess as long as you/they feel they can help you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As long as it takes. I have been with my present doctor once every 4-8 weeks for the last six years.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Rodrigo R said:


> This month...3 years ago I started my therapy, 3 years with my psichologist, is too much time?
> There are some good progress, still depressed and hopeless, but not in the same way, I have better comunication with girls, I see life better and I don't have "bad thoughts" anymore, but are 3 years normal?


It's hard to say because length of therapy with depend on many factors: type, severity and number of issue(s). Also, sometimes the approach can make a difference.

As mentioned by @TobeyJuarez, if you feel like you're not making progress, you could check out other approaches (with same or different person). If you haven't done so, look around on this website for other approaches and see if you're interested in trying something.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

Well if I remember how bad I was when we started the therapy, then I would say there's a huge progress, if you guys say 6 years can be normal, then I think I'm fine with the 3 years, I can go for more.


----------



## mississauga123 (Nov 18, 2015)

It depends upon the patient, how he/she is responding to the treatment and how quick is the healing. Physiotherapy is a slow process, but it is not possible to mention the exact time required for healing.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

If you feel like you are making progress, no matter how slow, then you are doing the right thing. Deciding you have been there for too long and quitting might only lead to you having to start the whole process again.


----------



## Rayzada (Jul 31, 2014)

I would think that it varies with every person + their therapist, but it also depends on how much personal work and effort the client is willing to put into their recovery. It has been easy for me to be passive in therapy sessions and also outside of it, not applying all that I have learned. Doing all the things the recommend of you and how often you do it (ie. medicine, exercise, CBT, meditation, mindfulness, setting boundaries, etc).

The amount the client will do will determine how long the duration of therapy will be. But I think it also depends on if the therapist is good too.


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree with @CloudChaser, if you feel you are doing progress you are doing fine. Some people have therapy for life. Woody Allen is known to have 2 different therapists, so there you go..

I have had therapy on and off for 9 years, and i think I will have it for life. I don't have a mum I can talk to about my issues so I find talking to a woman that will listen without judging me is my best therapy...

I would also avoid changing doctors. For my own experience I hate it when I have to start all over again from the start...I feel I get stuck at the same points..."where are you from" "how's the relationship with your parents" "and your siblings" "what sibling are you"? etc...


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Its a long process can take several years. I can remember how bad my anxiety was when I started therapy.


----------

